

Dear Yahoo, I Redesigned Your Website - necenzurat
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/04/dear-yahoo-i-redesigned-your-website-and-took-out-512240-pixels-of-banner-ads/

======
joelrunyon
This is not a redesign. He's removed ads and put his product in place of them.
It hardly qualifies as a redesign at all - some of the after photos are
exactly the same as the before photos above the fold.

~~~
dgreenberg
The goal was to visually represent what Yahoo could look like with no
traditional ads, hence the "redesign." Not sure I have the UX skillz to fully
redesign Yahoo...the goal here was to make a case for native ads over banner
ads, and how rolling out a native ad platform ala Facebook, Twitter, YouTube
could fundamentally shift the Yahoo perception and internal culture of
innovation.

------
hnruss
Looks like all that the author did was remove a few ads. Does that really
qualify as a "re-design"?

~~~
empire29
Agreed, the other yahoo pages are even less of a redesign. This is an
embarrassing "article" even for TC.

